# Who would you like to meet on here?



## toofpaste

I have a couple people in mind....but I'm going to wait till the end.


----------



## nealjpage

Waddya mean by "meet"?


----------



## CowboysDaughter

I'm assuming he means meet them in person. =]


----------



## Parkerman

I haven't really talked to people enough to know of anyone that i would want to met... But I know people who I wouldn't wanna meet.. lol. But I won't talk about that.. Heh.


----------



## maytay20

Parkerman said:


> I haven't really talked to people enough to know of anyone that i would want to met... quote]
> 
> Same here.  But maybe after spending some more time on here I can update this post.


----------



## toofpaste

yes...i'm talking about meeting people in person.

I'd like to meet packerman so I can race him for pinks.
Then def. Bri so I can finally see if she's hot or not, and if she isnt well, it's ok because she seems like lots of fun.
The cowgirl of course, I've never rode a horse...i know...so I'm sure she can teach me....in 4 years 

ummm.... gotta think.


OMG BIG BULLY....soooo hot. couldn't pass up on that type of older hotness.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

So when you say 'meet' you really mean 'meat'?


----------



## toofpaste

no....well.. for some people yes. But i strictly... "meant" meet. as in "hey, wassup, nice to meet you"


----------



## Icon72

toofpaste said:


> I have a couple people in mind....but I'm going to wait till the end.


 
Anyone who's not a forum troll.


----------



## toofpaste

Surprisingly, I don't know how to interpret that.


----------



## Icon72

Yeah, big surprise. Just curious, do you do anything besides make posts to this forum? You have made 789 posts in 14 days. Step away from the computer. It's ok to go outside.


----------



## Alex_B

I have met lots of people from the forum in person. It does not really hurt too much


----------



## ferny

Andy's avatar.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Icon72 said:


> Yeah, big surprise. Just curious, do you do anything besides make posts to this forum? You have made 789 posts in 14 days. Step away from the computer. It's ok to go outside.


 
My exact thoughts! Toofpaste, the outside world can be a very scary place, but come on. There is entertainment outside of this little box with a screen. Go.... somewhere! Anywhere! There are hot girls outside you know. 

Haha and it's funny how I'm starting to be called "The Cowgirl". It's like you people have never known anything about ranch life before. It's funny to me, because it's just my life. 

And Toofpaste, THREE years! Almost 15! LOL!!  And don't worry, I won't put you on a slow plug or anything like that. 

I'll put you on... Topper. :lmao: Bahaha!


----------



## LaFoto

I've meanwhile met a good many TPFers, and none of them bite. Actually, it's fun to have meet-ups and get to know this crazy bunch. My latest even brought us all (who came to the meet-up) into the local paper!

And CowboysDaughter, not 3 years, soon that _paste for your teef_ is "running away from you" again, agewise, turning 19 (still this year, was it in August? Ah no: September). Maybe that will make him a bit more grown-up??? :greenpbl:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well I've met a few in Germany - Antarctican, Hertz van Rental, Alex_B, Unimaxium, LaFoto, Jeff Cannes, LaFoto's Sister, Doenoe, Tempra (did I miss anyone?).

Who would I like to meet? Abraxas, Lost Prophet, Tangerini, Cherry Moose, Arch, Ferny, Chiller, TB2, (Ghastly) Krueger, NJman, Mohain... There's a whole bunch of others too whose names escape me at the moment - I'll edit and add as I think of them...


----------



## LaFoto

Psst. You forgot "unimaxium". Sky.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Ha. Toofpaste? Grow up?

I now have the giggles.


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Ha. Toofpaste? Grow up?
> 
> I now have the giggles.



us men never grow up .. I keep trying for years now ...


----------



## LaFoto

I put the question marks behind my suggestion that he MIGHT grow up when he's nineteen for a reason...!!!


----------



## LaFoto

(One reason is that I have met Alex in person and KNOW THAT HE'S RIGHT -  )


----------



## Chris of Arabia

LaFoto said:


> Psst. You forgot "unimaxium". Sky.



No I didn't! :er: (I didn't edit it either)


----------



## CowboysDaughter

LOL. We have this dayhand that comes in Spring & Fall to help us with our bi-annual cattle works, there are 3 of them, bachelors we call them the Three Amigos. One, Travis.... Most immature person I know. I swear, he acts JUST like a 12 year old kid. He will sit in the dirt and draw pictures with a stick. It's... pitiful.

But hey, people who act too immature are no stinkin fun at all!


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> He will sit in the dirt and draw pictures with a stick.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

He was sitting like a toddler, legs straight out. He drew ME. A stick person with a huge head and lines sticking straight out from it for hair. He said, "It's Caitlin. She's purrrty."
I guess it's one of those things you just have to be around him, it's kind of pathetic.
But amusing none the less!


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> He was sitting like a toddler, legs straight out. He drew ME. A stick person with a huge head and lines sticking straight out from it for hair. He said, "It's Caitlin. She's purrrty."
> I guess it's one of those things you just have to be around him, it's kind of pathetic.
> But amusing none the less!



look closer! it might be art!


----------



## toofpaste

Icon72 said:


> Yeah, big surprise. Just curious, do you do anything besides make posts to this forum? You have made 789 posts in 14 days. Step away from the computer. It's ok to go outside.


 
It's all been 2 boring days.... You have no idea how much time I spend just shooting the **** playing poker, or going to parties, I'm not working at the moment so that kinda adds on.... And what if I just posted on this forum....? Is there a problem with that? D



CowboysDaughter said:


> My exact thoughts! Toofpaste, the outside world can be a very scary place, but come on. There is entertainment outside of this little box with a screen. Go.... somewhere! Anywhere! There are hot girls outside you know.
> 
> Haha and it's funny how I'm starting to be called "The Cowgirl". It's like you people have never known anything about ranch life before. It's funny to me, because it's just my life.
> 
> And Toofpaste, THREE years! Almost 15! LOL!!  And don't worry, I won't put you on a slow plug or anything like that.
> 
> I'll put you on... Topper. :lmao: Bahaha!


 
:er:


----------



## matt-l

And guess what, theres hotter girls in the outside world to! thats right, no more hitting on internet ones that look hot in their avys!!! :O


----------



## lockwood81

LaFoto, Alex B, Sw1tchFX, NJman, Chiller, Lost Prophet, Abraxas, Big Mike, Bifucator, Garbz, Christopher Walrath, Battou, Antarctican, Overread, Kellylindseyphotography....

There are others....just can't think of them right now.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

toofpaste said:


> :er:


 
Hey, don't you give me that look mister! 

You should feel priveleged I would let you ride the most regal-looking, high spirited horse on the ranch. It would make for a nice series of pictures. :lmao:


----------



## Parkerman

toofpaste said:


> yes...i'm talking about meeting people in person.
> 
> I'd like to meet packerman so I can race him for pinks.
> Then def. Bri so I can finally see if she's hot or not, and if she isnt well, it's ok because she seems like lots of fun.
> The cowgirl of course, I've never rode a horse...i know...so I'm sure she can teach me....in 4 years
> 
> ummm.... gotta think.
> 
> 
> OMG BIG BULLY....soooo hot. couldn't pass up on that type of older hotness.




Heh, you eager to get rid of your car? =P j/k


----------



## matt-l

Chiller's basement is who I'd like to meet.


----------



## NateS

matt-l said:


> Chiller's basement is who I'd like to meet.



I have a feeling that if you ever saw chiller's basement, then it would be the last thing you ever saw.  Nobody's probably ever escaped from there. 


People on here I'd like to meet.  

Bobly Bill so he could school me on those incredible landscape pictures 

TCImages to give me some Macro lessons as his stuff is always amazing.

Toofpaste because he seems like he'd be a lot of fun to hang with.


----------



## Village Idiot

The girls?


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Village Idiot said:


> The girls?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

keira knightley


----------



## Big Bully

Village Idiot said:


> The girls?


 




Lets see... I would like to meet, Twocolor, MissMia, monkeykoder, ScottS, Jdstruedl (I sooo think I spelled that wrong), johngt, LaFoto, AlexB, HERTZ!!, Anty, Chiller, RyMo (but he isn't hanging around much), C677T because he is freakin hilarious, nealjpage, Village Idiot because he makes me laugh, Ohh there are some others... but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

CowboysDaughter said:


> There are hot girls outside you know.



Well you should give them some ice water or something its not nice to leave people out in the blistering heat and working and  sweating on a ranch



matt-l said:


> And guess what, theres hotter girls in the outside  a :O



Even hotter than the ones she is talking about? those poor people!


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


> Andy's avatar.



get to the back of the queue, I'm in front



Chris of Arabia said:


> Who would I like to meet? Lostprophet





lockwood81 said:


> Lostprophet



you sad misguided fools


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I could meet lost prophet.. If he behaves himself.. hahahaha


----------



## Alex_B

ooh, uuuh, some people actually want to meet me! 

Just invite me, promise me a bed  or a place on the floor, feed me, and I might show up on your doorstep


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> *feed me,* and I might show up on your doorstep



in food or beer??


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> in food or beer??



both!


----------



## lostprophet

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I could meet lost prophet.. If he behaves himself.. hahahaha



I always do :bigangel:


----------



## ferny

lostprophet said:


> get to the back of the queue, I'm in front



That's fine with me. I get to grab your arse as I wait.


----------



## BoblyBill

Hmmmm... let's see... wxnut, spiffybeth, LP, Alex B, LaFoto, Anty, Chris of Arabia, Hertzy, Chiller, Woodsac, Doenoe, Sky, Mav, Garbz, Big Mike, NateS, Sw1tchFX, NJman, Abraxas, Bifucator, Christopher Walrath, Battou, Overread, Kellylindseyphotography.


----------



## Alex_B

BoblyBill said:


> Hmmmm... let's see... wxnut, spiffybeth, *LP*, *Alex B*, *LaFoto*, *Anty*, *Chris of Arabia*, *Hertzy*, Chiller, Woodsac, *Doenoe*, *Sky*, Mav, Garbz, Big Mike, NateS, Sw1tchFX, NJman, Abraxas, Bifucator, Christopher Walrath, Battou, Overread, Kellylindseyphotography.



ok, I met 8 of those. it was fun.

well, I meet myself every day


----------



## Alpha

Wouldn't mind meeting a few people who will go unnamed.

As for the ladies...not enuf teef to chew it


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


> That's fine with me. I get to grab your arse as I wait.



you can dream


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Alex_B said:


> Just invite me, promise me a bed or a place on the floor, feed me, and I might show up on your doorstep


 
Ha, I don't think one person has ever come down our dirt road without feeding them. She insists; whatever she has. If it's around dinnertime, look forward to a glass of iced tea and some enchiladas or brisket or something of the sort. Any other time, she's sure to send you on your way with a baggie of cookies or brownies.

C677T- that was slightly lame but funny at the same time.


----------



## BoblyBill

Alex_B said:


> ooh, uuuh, some people actually want to meet me!
> 
> Just invite me, promise me a bed or a place on the floor, feed me, and I might show up on your doorstep


 

You are welcome at my place. If you come in the fall or spring I could even take you out on a storm chase!


----------



## lostprophet

I like to meet....

Airic, Raymond Barlow, Chiller, Woodsac, doenoe, spiffybeth, ajay, boblybill, chris82, renair, CoA, Mansi, blackdoglab, tangerini, zendianah and nabero


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Ha, I don't think one person has ever come down our dirt road without feeding them. She insists; whatever she has. If it's around dinnertime, look forward to a glass of iced tea and some enchiladas or brisket or something of the sort. Any other time, she's sure to send you on your way with a baggie of cookies or brownies.



Be careful what you say ... or you might hear me knocking


----------



## Alex_B

BoblyBill said:


> You are welcome at my place. If you come in the fall or spring I could even take you out on a storm chase!



hmm, maybe I should tour the US again.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Haha that's right Alex! BoblyBill will take you storm chasing, I'll take you wild cow chasing.


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Haha that's right Alex! BoblyBill will take you storm chasing, I'll take you wild cow chasing.



... and give me brownies!!!

would join in the shooting too.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

LOL brownies too. 

Heck yeah! Skeet shooting is awesome!! You ever shot a shotgun?


----------



## invisible

CowboysDaughter said:


> LOL brownies too.
> 
> Heck yeah! Skeet shooting is awesome!! You ever shot a shotgun?



Red alert. Entering quicksand.


----------



## Village Idiot

Big Bully said:


> Lets see... I would like to meet, Twocolor, MissMia, monkeykoder, ScottS, Jdstruedl (I sooo think I spelled that wrong), johngt, LaFoto, AlexB, HERTZ!!, Anty, Chiller, RyMo (but he isn't hanging around much), C677T because he is freakin hilarious, nealjpage, Village Idiot because he makes me laugh, Ohh there are some others... but I can't think of them right now.


 
Well, I'm usually either locked away in a secure government facility or not in a state of sobriety, so it would be difficult.


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> LOL brownies too.
> 
> Heck yeah! Skeet shooting is awesome!! You ever shot a shotgun?



I shot shotguns / pumpguns, rifles, assault rifles, machine guns, automatic pistols, submachine guns, bazookas, and large caliber thingies with night vision 

but that is quite some while ago .. these days it is only 9mm from time to time.


----------



## Village Idiot

CowboysDaughter said:


> Haha that's right Alex! BoblyBill will take you storm chasing, I'll take you wild cow chasing.


 
You have no idea how many drunken nights I've begged my friends to go cow tipping...now off roading at the golf course was fun, but it doesn't quite make up for it.


----------



## Village Idiot

Alex_B said:


> I shot shotguns / pumpguns, rifles, assault rifles, machine guns, automatic pistols, submachine guns, bazookas, and large caliber thingies with night vision
> 
> but that is quite some while ago .. these days it is only 9mm from time to time.


 
There's a 20mm Vulcan cannon sitting in my place of employment.


----------



## Alex_B

Village Idiot said:


> There's a 20mm Vulcan cannon sitting in my place of employment.



Mine was a 20mm *MK 20 Rh 202* (German) http://www.rheinmetall-defence.com/index.php?fid=1108&lang=3&pdb=1

quite old by now.. but nice with HE and AT.


----------



## Village Idiot

Alex_B said:


> Mine was a 20mm *MK 20 Rh 202* (German) http://www.rheinmetall-defence.com/index.php?fid=1108&lang=3&pdb=1
> 
> quite old by now.. but nice with HE and AT.


 
Ours looks to be off of a helicopter probably. It's actually 4 barrels arranged on a circular frame.


----------



## Alex_B

Village Idiot said:


> Ours looks to be off of a helicopter probably. It's actually 4 barrels arranged on a circular frame.



so it is not in use anymore?


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Dadgum Alex! You were a regular gun addict! 

I shoot .22 rifle, air rifle {stinkin 4H}, and shotgun although I have never gotten into the pistol. We can't afford to shoot more than shotgun, which is what I am really into.

Village Idiot: Okay the only cow tipping I know of, is when we 'tip' their horns by trimming the tips off if we have an aggressive Corriente. what is this cow tipping you speak of? LOL


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Dadgum Alex! You were a regular gun addict!



Not at all, it was just my job for a while 



> Village Idiot: Okay the only cow tipping I know of, is when we 'tip' their horns by trimming the tips off if we have an aggressive Corriente. what is this cow tipping you speak of? LOL




Errm, but cow tipping is known in every rural area in Germany, Wales, Ireland, ... the cows do not like it.. it is actually dangerous for them if you tip them over at night. but some young people sometimes enjoy it.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

So I'm assuming you actually tip them over? Niiiice.... How?


----------



## Alex_B

shhht, no one tell her!


----------



## Alex_B

this thread is de-railing


----------



## lockwood81

Alex_B said:


> ooh, uuuh, some people actually want to meet me!
> 
> Just invite me, promise me a bed or a place on the floor, feed me, and I might show up on your doorstep


 
You are invited here in Florida.


----------



## MissMia

Abraxas, Antarctican, Alex_B, Big Bully, Chiller, LP, Ferny, Seefutlung, invisible, LaFoto, Hertz, CofA - I need more coffee before I can add more names!


----------



## Big Bully

CowboysDaughter said:


> Ha, I don't think one person has ever come down our dirt road without feeding them. She insists; whatever she has. If it's around dinnertime, look forward to a glass of iced tea and some enchiladas or brisket or something of the sort. Any other time, she's sure to send you on your way with a baggie of cookies or brownies.
> 
> C677T- that was slightly lame but funny at the same time.


 
Sign me up for the brisket and brownies, throw in an ice cold pepsi and I am SOOOO there! hahaha



BoblyBill said:


> You are welcome at my place. If you come in the fall or spring I could even take you out on a storm chase!


 
Ok BobbyBill is now on my list!!! I HAVE to go on a storm chase!!!



Village Idiot said:


> You have no idea how many drunken nights I've begged my friends to go cow tipping...now off roading at the golf course was fun, but it doesn't quite make up for it.


 

 I can take you cow tippin if you want.. It will be fun.. Maybe not for the cows but... We will give them a salt lick to make up for the tippin.. I have actually never done it before, but I really want to..


----------



## Big Bully

:stun: I can't believe it... I am only on HornyToof's list for people to meet.:cry: *sigh* I guess I have to make better friends or something. :sad anim:


----------



## MissMia

Big Bully said:


> :stun: I can't believe it... I am only on HornyToof's list for people to meet.:cry: *sigh* I guess I have to make better friends or something. :sad anim:



You are on mine! and you are the only one to list me!


----------



## Big Bully

MissMia said:


> You are on mine! and you are the only one to list me!


 

Well that is because you are the COOLEST!!! I am shocked that I am the only one to realize that!!


----------



## Alex_B

don't worry, you are both on mine  .. all three I mean ... four ...


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> don't worry, you are both on mine  .. all three I mean ... four ...


 

You mean you have more than one list!! I'm shocked...

So what are these lists dear Alex?!


----------



## Alex_B

Big Bully said:


> You mean you have more than one list!! I'm shocked...
> 
> So what are these lists dear Alex?!


I was referring to not just the two of you being on my one list, but also lockwood (three),  CowboysDaughter (four), and more (BoblyB, ....)



I would never tell anyone about those other lists you know ...


----------



## MissMia

Alex_B said:


> don't worry, you are both on mine  .. all three I mean ... four ...



Thanks Alex! You made my day! :hail:


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> I was referring to not just the two of you being on my one list, but also lockwood (three), CowboysDaughter (four), and more (BoblyB, ....)
> 
> 
> 
> I would never tell anyone about those other lists you know ...


 


Shhh you are going to make them curious with that remark...


Oh I have thought of some others, dpolston, jstuedle (I know I already mentioned his name but I really hashed it bad lol) designjordi.


----------



## invisible

OK, so my list is short 'cause I don't engage in much social stuff here (I'm kinda shy).

I'd like to meet my favourite photographers (spako, abraxas, kundalini, cosmonaut, danir, ernie, among others) and the Song Title Bunch (MissMia, icassell, Big Bully, etc.).


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Okay wait nevermind. I'm really slow sometimes. Okay, so I'm really cool alot. I just got an idea of what cow tipping is. Lol. 

Haha awwww peeps wanna meet me! Yayers! LOL.... I would have to say you too, Alex. And.... MissMia! And.... erm... wow I just went totally braindead. Oh Antarctica!


----------



## Big Bully

invisible said:


> OK, so my list is short 'cause I don't engage in much social stuff here (I'm kinda shy).
> 
> I'd like to meet my favourite photographers (spako, abraxas, kundalini, cosmonaut, danir, ernie, among others) and the Song Title Bunch (MissMia, icassell, Big Bully, etc.).


 


Oh I forgot to add you... YOU are soo on my list invisible!!! And so is icassell, kundalini... and I know I have more.. lol


----------



## invisible

Big Bully said:


> Oh I forgot to add you... YOU are soo on my list invisible!!!



Well, I didn't see my name on your list, but then again I'm invisible, arent I?


----------



## Big Bully

invisible said:


> Well, I didn't see my name on your list, but then again I'm invisible, arent I?


 

OOOh there is a double meaning in your statement.. I'm so sorry I forgot you, I mean you are the coolest! How could I forget you? Forgive me???


----------



## Alex_B

I sometimes wish I was invisible! *lol*


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Haha awwww peeps wanna meet me! Yayers! LOL.... I would have to say you too, Alex. And.... MissMia! And.... erm... wow I just went totally braindead. Oh Antarctica!




ok, so we all have a meet-up on your farm ... and I get all the brownies


----------



## Alpha

I really find it a bit sickening that you guys have formed this little clique. Odd.


----------



## Alex_B

Alpha said:


> I really find it a bit sickening that you guys have formed this little clique. Odd.



well, we got bored of the ranting, so we try cliquing-up now


----------



## kundalini

A lot of the people that have already been mentioned would be nice to meet. But off the top of my head, a short list of people that I like their photography and would like to talk to.

In no particular order:
Thorhammer
PushingTin
D3sh1
Renair
Alpha a.k.a. M......
Roger
Myalover
Spacenut & ClarkKent
Cosmonaut
Twig
Tuna
Vasporous
Garbz - there are a few other Aussies but their names elude me now
Rob91 - yes, believe it or not


There are several more.


----------



## invisible

Big Bully said:


> OOOh there is a double meaning in your statement.. I'm so sorry I forgot you, I mean you are the coolest! How could I forget you? Forgive me???



You are on toofpaste's list after all, so how can I not forgive you?


----------



## Alpha

kundalini said:


> Alpha a.k.a.  M......



I'm sorry, a.k.a. what?

That's what I thought.


----------



## flygning

MissMia said:


> You are on mine! and you are the only one to list me!



You'd be on my list but I already met you 

And, if it counts for much, I'd most like to meet abraxas.  In fact, there are only a very few people on here that I'd never care to meet.


----------



## MissMia

flygning said:


> You'd be on my list but I already met you
> 
> And, if it counts for much, I'd most like to meet abraxas.  In fact, there are only a very few people on here that I'd never care to meet.



Thanks! I've met a lot of the AZ crew, otherwise you'd all be on my list. 

I forgot to add ChristiePhoto, Thorhammer, Renair, wxnut and many others! 

Edit: OMG!! I forgot to add nealjpage!!! and anyone else from the Song Thread too.


----------



## kundalini

Alpha said:


> I'm sorry, a.k.a. what?
> 
> That's what I thought.


I'm not sure what you're thinking, but it's all good on my side. I just knew you as Max in my early days.


----------



## Alpha

kundalini said:


> I'm not sure what you're thinking, but it's all good on my side. I just knew you as Max in my early days.



I was joking. Anyone is free to call me Max. I'm still adjusting to being called Alpha.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Haha Alex do we need to make a double batch of them brownies?

Okay but you have to be the flanker during branding.  Ha!

We'll have everybody fixing fence in no time.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

hmm I htink your just trying to trick us with brownies!! You just want free ranch hands!!


----------



## CowboysDaughter

C677T said:


> hmm I htink your just trying to trick us with brownies!! You just want free ranch hands!!


 
Well dadgum.
You'e just too smart for me. :er:
But.... is it working?


----------



## Bifurcator

lockwood81 said:


> LaFoto, Alex B, Sw1tchFX, NJman, Chiller, Lost Prophet, Abraxas, Big Mike, Bifucator, Garbz, Christopher Walrath, Battou, Antarctican, Overread, Kellylindseyphotography....


Thanks! It's totally mutual! And that's quite the motley crew... Hey, if you can get Helen B there too I'll show up for sure! 

I just like meeting people though! That's the best thing in the world! Even better than photography!  So here's my list: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/memberlist.php  Yeah, even Mogbutt.


----------



## nealjpage

Hmm.  I'd like to hang with Meg and Christina and Corry and Corinna and Andy and Max and Beth and Hertz and Anty and I'm sure there's others that I'd like to hang with.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I want to meet anyone who is prepared to give me some spare change for a coffee.


----------



## zendianah

I'd like to meet Max, Anty, LP, Nabero, NJMAN couple others but i can't think of their names... and no I'm not just saying that... wait.. I remember one.. Peanuts... HER WEDDINGS ROCK!
Hertz, Chiller... couple others... I'm not on here that often..


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

CowboysDaughter said:


> Well dadgum.
> You'e just too smart for me. :er:
> But.... is it working?





yes it is, I like home cooking!


----------



## Big Bully

C677T said:


> yes it is, I like home cooking!


 

Do you like home cooking????..... Or free food...


----------



## Jeff Canes

Want to meet:
Lostprophet, Chiller, PNA, Ksmattfish, Mentos, Ferny, Adraxas, Mitica, Christie (Pete), Sabbath999, Fangman, Seefutlung, Usayit or Iron Fatline to test a M8, and Rob! (LOL)

Have meet: 
Chase & Star, Hobbes & Alison and little ones, Photogoddess & Malachite, Aggiszach & ?, Voodoocat, Mdowdey, Traci, Danalec99, Unimaxium (Ski), Paul Ron, Corry & her X (Inition), Terri & Brad, Karissa & X, ClarinetJWD (Joe), ShutteredEye (Robert), Lafoto & Andreas, kids, Jocose, JonMikal & scoob, Bike Mike, Jack lumber, Cyber Surfer SpeedTrap & ?, Antarctican, Hertz van Rental, Alex_B, Unimaxium, LaFoto's Sister, Doenoe, Tempra & Sandi, Chis of Arabia & Anne-Marie


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Big Bully said:


> Do you like home cooking????..... Or free food...



I like home cooking


----------



## Big Bully

I like BBQ... Anyone make good BBQ???


----------



## Pugs

Big Bully said:


> I like BBQ... Anyone make good BBQ???


 
Well,

Not quite BBQ, but I make the best burgers EVER... in the history of the world!  This is pretty much the only thing that I'll ever be immodest about.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Ha! Well then you would dang sure love it here. 2 homecooked meals a day; leftovers usually at dinner or supper, that or sandwiches. Bacon or sausage, eggs {fried or scrambled}, and biscuits or toast each and every morning. 
Ain't nobody who can cook like a rancher's wife!


----------



## Alpha

Met Kundalini and SpiffyBeth today. Photos to come, I'm sure.


----------



## Chiller

matt-l said:


> Chiller's basement is who I'd like to meet.


 

Im sure you would get along great with the others down there.


----------



## matt-l

Chiller said:


> Im sure you would get along great with the others down there.



ale:


i take that back lol.


----------



## LaFoto

Not sure I feel the need to go into Chiller's basement.
But I *am* sure that one day, whenever that will be - sooner or later - I will meet Chiller (best would be the light side Chiller out of the five). Since he did not win the lottery in time to make the Germany meet-up, I feel I should not start saving up for a trip to Canada...!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

LaFoto said:


> Not sure I feel the need to go into Chiller's basement.


I  imagine it is cold down there, bring a sweater just in case.


----------



## Antarctican

Jeff Canes said:


> Have met:
> Chase & Star, Hobbes & Alison and little ones, Photogoddess & Malachite, Aggiszach & ?, Voodoocat, Mdowdey, Traci, Danalec99, Paul Ron, Corry & her X (Inition), Terri & Brad, Karissa & X, ClarinetJWD (Joe), ShutteredEye (Robert), Lafoto & Andreas, kids, Jocose, JonMikal & scoob, Bike Mike, Jack lumber, Cyber Surfer SpeedTrap & ?, Antarctican, Hertz van Rental, Alex_B, Unimaxium, LaFoto's Sister, Doenoe, Tempra & Sandie, Chris of Arabia & Anne-Marie


Holy Toledo, Jeff, that's an impressive list!! And I'm confident you're the only one who's made _all_ the 'International' TPF meetups (Joshua Tree, Washington, Western Canada, Germany etc etc. Did I miss any?)


----------



## LaFoto

C677T, my actual plans are to ask the brightside-Chiller to accompany me down there and provide the necessary warmth by his strong arms! Around me. So there - now you all know!


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Lafoto, I'm hoping it was a typo and you _meant_ to say you _are_ saving to come to visit Toronto!


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Nasty typo, indeed. It was supposed to be a "now" and NOT a "not"!!!
Else how should I have the brightside Chiller accompany me to his cellar to then wrap his strong arms around me to give me shelter from all the horrors down there???


----------



## matt-l

Nobody wants to meet me























:mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Matt. I would.
And I'd love to visit your part of the world.
But what would you do with ME?
I'm older than your parents! You'd find me boring to the max!


----------



## matt-l

Older people always know something i don't so i don't find them that boring.

also my mom is 48 (49 in 2 days) so your not older then her my dad is only 49 as well.


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto, let'S visit matt-l in Newfoundland .. I always wanted to go there anyway


----------



## LaFoto

You and I travelling together, Alex?
Uh-oh!


----------



## Antarctican

I've always wanted to visit Newfoundland, so count me in!  (That is, if Lafoto doesn't mind. She never mentioned visiting me in Toronto, just Chiller.  )


----------



## LaFoto

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww - Anty!
I always thought it was self-evident you'd be around, too, down there in Chiller's dark basement!?!?!? (But you'd have to bring that big sweater of yours, I want the brightside-Chiller-arms ).


----------



## matt-l

Everyone come to Newfoundland!!!!


----------



## Alex_B

I still think Anty and Chiller are just two sides of the same coin ... one person but a dual personality, just like J&H.

I will stick to this believe until proven the opposite


----------



## Alpha

AHAHAHAAHAHHA NEWFIES AHAHAHAHAHHA

Sorry old joke. The Canadians will get it. Sure Matt's heard it a million times.


----------



## matt-l

a million and one. I do believe i've heard them all.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

matt-l said:


> Everyone come to Newfoundland!!!!



Its cold up there, we don't want to go there.


----------



## Alex_B

C677T said:


> Its *cold *up there, we don't want to go there.



And that is a good thing! Wish I was in a cold place right now.

So speak for yourself here , but not for others


----------



## matt-l

C677T said:


> Its cold up there, we don't want to go there.




Yes and we live in igloos to!!! oo and i ride a polar bear to school everyday!!.

no

it's not cold here, we've hit 25 + *C almost every day this summer, it's only cold in winter as like alot of other places.


----------



## Chiller

matt-l said:


> Yes and we live in igloos to!!! oo and i ride a polar bear to school everyday!!.
> 
> no
> 
> it's not cold here, we've hit 25 + *C almost every day this summer, it's only cold in winter as like alot of other places.


 

Dont forget the year round Ice Cube farms we have here, so we export bags of ice to the U S of eh. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## matt-l

Chiller said:


> Dont forget the year round Ice Cube farms we have here, so we export bags of ice to the U S of eh. :lmao::lmao::lmao:



Oh! how could forget those, also the seals that glide around our streets all day long, they can be a hazard


----------



## Alpha

So how will you get around once global warming kills off the polar bears?


----------



## matt-l

We still have moose!!


----------



## Chiller

matt-l said:


> Oh! how could forget those, also the seals that glide around our streets all day long, they can be a hazard


 
I almost hit an ice berg this morning on the way to work.  Damn dogsled lots it grip  Gonna have to get better snow shows for dim der dogs.


----------



## matt-l

Chiller said:


> I almost hit an ice berg this morning on the way to work.  Damn dogsled lots it grip  Gonna have to get better snow shows for dim der dogs.


----------



## toofpaste




----------



## Roger

well toofpaste the walking hormone went all quiet eh....geez there are quite a few people I'd like to meet form this forum, some follow: abraxas, chiller, kundalini, seefutlung, thorhammer, hertz, tuna, vaporous, chris of arabia, la foto and lostprophet. I'm always happy to meet up with forum friends so if anyone comes to northern Italy.....La Foto I'm very disappointed I missed out on the Germany TPF meet, looks like you all had a good time.....whoops there he is!


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, it's a pity about you not having been close enough by the time we had the Germany meet-up.

By the way, folks, I feel very honoured to see me in so many of your lists. :blulsh2: 
Nice of you to say you'd like to meet me. 

And hey, I suggested to DH we for once go travelling to north Italy, so who knows?
We might arrive at your doorstep eventually (not this year, though, so no worries, either ).

And I fear Chiller never noticed how much I tried to flirt with him ... :cry:


----------



## toofpaste

He was too busy severing heads.


----------



## Chiller

LaFoto said:


> Yes, it's a pity about you not having been close enough by the time we had the Germany meet-up.
> 
> By the way, folks, I feel very honoured to see me in so many of your lists. :blulsh2:
> Nice of you to say you'd like to meet me.
> 
> And hey, I suggested to DH we for once go travelling to north Italy, so who knows?
> We might arrive at your doorstep eventually (not this year, though, so no worries, either ).
> 
> *And I fear Chiller never noticed how much I tried to flirt with him* ... :cry:


 
I noticed hon...:hugs::hug:::hugs:  Was checkin my lottery tickets.


----------



## LaFoto

Good luck this time?
It's beautiful here just now, and not icy at all!


----------



## Chiller

LaFoto said:


> Good luck this time?
> It's beautiful here just now, and not icy at all!


  Nice...I just have to get us 5 tickets. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## matt-l

LaFoto said:


> Good luck this time?
> It's beautiful here just now, and not icy at all!



Wow, i wished i lived there, ice skating to my buddies igloo sucks.


i think i will post a real list now.


LP
Lafoto
Anty
Abraxas 
Hertz
Mitica 
Alex b
Corry
Big Mike
Doenoe 
Tempra

Almost everyone on TPF i would be willing to meet.


----------



## Village Idiot

Alex_B said:


> so it is not in use anymore?


 
Well we didn't have room for the helicopter with all the cubicles...



CowboysDaughter said:


> So I'm assuming you actually tip them over? Niiiice.... How?


 
Very quietly...



Big Bully said:


> I can take you cow tippin if you want.. It will be fun.. Maybe not for the cows but... We will give them a salt lick to make up for the tippin.. I have actually never done it before, but I really want to..


 
!!!...


----------



## Village Idiot

If anyone on the mid northern right coasts wants to have a gtg, I'll cook; just check out my food threads and you'll be down. And I got a sort of studio too.


----------



## tim.bennett

moving home to the netherlands soon so might actually be able to get to one of the germany meets.

So many people I would like to meet. I'd say toof would be a great laugh! Although he aint meeting my sisters in a million years. 

Photography wise to many to mention really. 
Peanuts and alpha spring to mind because i can remember their names.
And everybody in this topic seems like great fun!

Caitlin can my little sister come and visit you as well(no toofpaste though)? And is it okay if i'm scared of horses?


----------



## Antarctican

Alex_B said:


> I still think Anty and Chiller are just two sides of the same coin ... one person but a dual personality, just like J&H.
> 
> I will stick to this believe until proven the opposite


Huh? But you've met me. And you've seen the photos I take. Plus, I don't look anything like the pictures of Chiller that he's posted (he has much longer and blonder hair than I do!  )


----------



## Chiller

Antarctican said:


> Huh? But you've met me. And you've seen the photos I take. Plus, I don't look anything like the pictures of Chiller that he's posted (he has much longer and blonder hair than I do!  )


   What about our wig.    oops...did I just give that away. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Tangerini

I'm still very sad I missed the Germany meet-up


----------



## toofpaste

Tangerini said:


> I'm still very sad I missed the Germany meet-up


 
That sadness should go away when you look in the mirror.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Chiller will only condescend to meet you if you can make a good cup of coffee


----------



## toofpaste

and if you can clean the coffee cup later.


----------



## Alpha

Toofpaste hangs out in the produce aisle at grocery stores, talkin' bout "these celery sticks are FRESHHH."


----------



## Jeff Canes

Antarctican said:


> Holy Toledo, Jeff, that's an impressive list!! And I'm confident you're the only one who's made _all_ the 'International' TPF meetups (Joshua Tree, Washington, Western Canada, Germany etc etc. Did I miss any?)


 
Have not been to England, and back in 03 there were quite a few active members in AUS and NZ they had a few meetups, and I when to New York too


----------



## toofpaste

Alpha said:


> Toofpaste hangs out in the produce aisle at grocery stores, talkin' bout "these celery sticks are FRESHHH."


 

:lmao:       :hail:


----------



## Chiller

Hertz van Rental said:


> Chiller will only condescend to meet you if you can make a good cup of coffee


You just better have Hertzys finest when I can get my canuck arse over to that side of the pond. :lmao:


----------



## Jeff Canes

matt-l said:


> Everyone come to Newfoundland!!!!


Count me in on the Newfoundland meet-up, I&#8217;ve been up that way to PEI but didn't make it up to your little island


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Alex_B said:


> And that is a good thing! Wish I was in a cold place right now.
> 
> So speak for yourself here , but not for others



I speak for all of us tropical people


----------



## matt-l

Jeff Canes said:


> Count me in on the Newfoundland meet-up, Ive been up that way to PEI but didn't make it up to your little island



Well if you've seen all the potatoes you might as well see all the fish!!


----------



## Alex_B

C677T said:


> I speak for all of us tropical people



we have tropical people on here? i am shocked


----------



## CowboysDaughter

tim.bennett said:


> Caitlin can my little sister come and visit you as well(no toofpaste though)? And is it okay if i'm scared of horses?


 
Heck yeah she can come visit; so far like 2 people have wanted to meet me.

Ha, just kiddin. But I am shocked at how many people are scared of horses since I have become slightly more social. It's fascinating, I don't understand how people can be so afraid of them. Not mocking anybody! I guess they are just such a daily part of my life, and I just love 'em, I can't quite get it through my thick head....


----------



## Alex_B

I would meet you, your brownies and the horses!

Me not afraid of horses!



CowboysDaughter said:


> Heck yeah she can come visit; so far like 2 people have wanted to meet me.
> 
> Ha, just kiddin. But I am shocked at how many people are scared of horses since I have become slightly more social. It's fascinating, I don't understand how people can be so afraid of them. Not mocking anybody! I guess they are just such a daily part of my life, and I just love 'em, I can't quite get it through my thick head....


----------



## Parkerman

CowboysDaughter said:


> Heck yeah she can come visit; so far like 2 people have wanted to meet me.
> 
> Ha, just kiddin. But I am shocked at how many people are scared of horses since I have become slightly more social. It's fascinating, I don't understand how people can be so afraid of them. Not mocking anybody! I guess they are just such a daily part of my life, and I just love 'em, I can't quite get it through my thick head....





When i was first around horses and rode them.. I was a bit scared/intimidated by then due to sheer size difference.. lol. And me not really knowing them.


----------



## Pugs

CowboysDaughter said:


> Heck yeah she can come visit; so far like 2 people have wanted to meet me.
> 
> Ha, just kiddin. But I am shocked at how many people are scared of horses since I have become slightly more social. It's fascinating, I don't understand how people can be so afraid of them. Not mocking anybody! I guess they are just such a daily part of my life, and I just love 'em, I can't quite get it through my thick head....


 
Uh,

I'm not scared of anything (beats chest), but I do have trepidations regarding horses. When I was a kid at a YMCA summer camp, I took horse-riding as one of my activities. I was the tallest kid and they hooked me up with biggest horse, Mack. Mack apparently didn't like me. 

In the course of a week he had stepped on my feet twice and had bucked me about a foot into the air. I landed on a the saddle horn and promptly fell off and rolled around on the ground holding the family jewels while Mack snickered at me. 

A friend of mine a few years back decided to help me overcome my fea... er... trepidation about horses and she had me ride her oldest, mildest-mannered, sweetest horse. This horse was as gentle and obedient as she said. The problem is that I'm used to riding motorcycles. On motorcycles I ride with my heels tucked in. Apparently that's not good with horses and I found myself holding onto the saddle horn for dear life. Thankfully we were indoors and he stopped when he reached the far wall of the barn. 

So... yeah... I've no desire to ever be on a horse ever again. I'll stick with motorcycles. With a motorcycle, it does what my body does. It has no brain/will of its own. 

Hm... should I be offended? I've been on this forum for a full week and have maybe twenty posts to my name and noone has said they want to meet me?! I mean, isn't that enough for everyone to get to know me and have interacted with me enough to want to meet me... 

In seriousness, I don't know anyone's online persona well enough to say who I'd like to meet in person.


----------



## lostprophet

it does make me laugh that so many people want to meet me. I'm the most boring, miserable person there is


----------



## LaFoto

lostprophet said:


> I'm the most boring, miserable person there is


 
Yes. Yes. Yes, of course you are!
I met you and exactly *that *was my immediate impression ------- not! Silly fool!


----------



## Chiller

lostprophet said:


> it does make me laugh that so many people want to meet me. I'm the most boring, miserable person there is


 
Well, you are on my list of to-meets.  Hmmmm...guess I should get my list up here eh>


----------



## toofpaste

lostprophet said:


> it does make me laugh that so many people want to meet me. I'm the most boring, miserable person there is


 
A couple of roofies and a video camera will fix that.


----------



## Pugs

toofpaste said:


> A couple of roofies and a video camera will fix that.


 
Hm...

I know that I'm new here and don't know everyone, their personalities, who can get away with joking with whom, and all.  This comment, however, strikes me as utterly inappropriate.  

To even joke about drugging and violating a woman is despicable in my book.


----------



## toofpaste

Pugs said:


> Hm...
> 
> I know that I'm new here and don't know everyone, their personalities, who can get away with joking with whom, and all. This comment, however, strikes me as utterly inappropriate.
> 
> To even joke about drugging and violating a woman is despicable in my book.


 
I did not imply that, you did.


----------



## toofpaste

and....uhhh read my sig.


----------



## bace

Terri. I would like to meet Terri.

And the owners/operators/mods.

The rest of you are unimportant.






LOL!

Just kidding. There's a few cute girls that used to post here. Don't know if they still do, but whateves.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Pugs said:


> I've no desire to ever be on a horse ever again.



If God had meant us to ride horses He'd have given us four legs... instead of four skins :lmao:


----------



## terri

toofpaste said:


> and....uhhh read my sig.


You know, I appreciate that you're trying to gain a rep as a jokester and a kidder, and your signature bears witness to that. But just so you know, not everyone pays attention to signatures so you should, in fact, be mindful of how you pop off and to whom.  Relying on a signature to CYA, or even using it as some kind of advance disclaimer, doesn't relieve you of the burden of more thoughtful posting on a forum this size. 

Just keep it in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Pugs said:


> To even joke about drugging and violating a woman is despicable in my book.



OK. Am I to understand that you think LP is of the female persuasion? :lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Oh, and can I add Terri and Corry to my list?


----------



## terri

bace said:


> Terri. I would like to meet Terri.
> 
> And the owners/operators/mods.
> 
> The rest of you are unimportant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Just kidding. There's a few cute girls that used to post here. Don't know if they still do, but whateves.


There are more cute girls now than ever, the place is growing like mad.  

I'd like to meet you too....and if I were up that way I'd love to finally meet Chiller, too. 

I've met several members here already and there are still more I hope to meet some day....BigMike and Arch are the only fellow mods I've not met yet, and there's Mitica100, Ferny, Craig, Windrivermaiden and the rest of the crazy alt crew...gosh, I don't usually even reply to these kinds of threads cause there are too many to name and I'll forget someone special!


----------



## Pugs

Chris of Arabia said:


> OK. Am I to understand that you think LP is of the female persuasion? :lmao:


 
Uh...

Yeah.  I based that assumption off of LostProphet's avatar.  I am new here and all, and may have made a bad assumption.  I may have even over-stepped my bounds.  

Even without that assumption, even if I am over-stepping my bounds, man or woman makes no difference in my reaction.  Joking about using a drug that lowers inhibitions, impedes cognitive function, and impairs memory in conjunction with a video camera to make someone less boring is despicable.  Whether the druggee is the "boring person" or a victim, whether the druggee is male or female, makes no difference.  

That's my last word on the subject.  I don't want to hijack the thread and be anymore of killjoy than I've already been.


----------



## toofpaste

Correct. Because it is my thread.


----------



## toofpaste

terri said:


> You know, I appreciate that you're trying to gain a rep as a jokester and a kidder, and your signature bears witness to that. But just so you know, not everyone pays attention to signatures so you should, in fact, be mindful of how you pop off and to whom.  Relying on a signature to CYA, or even using it as some kind of advance disclaimer, doesn't relieve you of the burden of more thoughtful posting on a forum this size.
> 
> Just keep it in mind. Thanks!


 
Duly noted. Again. :meh:


----------



## lostprophet

Chris of Arabia said:


> OK. Am I to understand that you think LP is of the female persuasion? :lmao:



How would know I'm not? you've never met me


----------



## toofpaste

lostprophet said:


> How would know I'm not? you've never met me


 

Are you in some way, shape or form offended by my roofie comment LP?


----------



## terri

Chris of Arabia said:


> Oh, and can I add Terri and Corry to my list?


Oh, yeah, and Chris, too! 

See? I don't do well in these threads. :x


----------



## toofpaste

tim.bennett said:


> moving home to the netherlands soon so might actually be able to get to one of the germany meets.
> 
> So many people I would like to meet. I'd say toof would be a great laugh! Although he aint meeting my sisters in a million years.
> 
> Photography wise to many to mention really.
> Peanuts and alpha spring to mind because i can remember their names.
> And everybody in this topic seems like great fun!
> 
> Caitlin can my little sister come and visit you as well(no toofpaste though)? And is it okay if i'm scared of horses?


 

I'm not that bad in person


----------



## matt-l

Ok. 

Only because your sig has a disclaimer, WHO CARES! that does not mean that everyone has to take you lightly and take everything you say as a joke, Some people may find it inappropriate some might not, think about what you say before you say it.


----------



## toofpaste

matt-l said:


> Ok.
> 
> Only because your sig has a disclaimer, WHO CARES! that does not mean that everyone has to take you lightly and take everything you say as a joke, Some people may find it inappropriate some might not, think about what you say before you say it.


 

Matt it's clear that you find me annoying. If you don't like what I say, you're a big enough boy to ignore it. I mean... come on...it's internet. So just **** off


----------



## Chris of Arabia

toofpaste. Do yourself a big favour and edit that last post.


----------



## lostprophet

toofpaste said:


> Matt it's clear that you find me annoying. If you don't like what I say, you're a big enough boy to ignore it. I mean... come on...it's internet. So just **** off



guessing you want to be banned?


----------



## toofpaste

If the mods want to ban me fine. But that kid's always talking **** on my threads.


----------



## terri

toofpaste said:


> If the mods want to ban me fine. But that kid's always talking **** on my threads.


And to many of us, you're just a kid who's talking ****, period. And you've gotten enough warnings and gentle suggestions to tone it down. 

Rein it in, already!


----------



## toofpaste

thats nice to know.


----------



## toofpaste

I'd like to meet terri and matt.


----------



## Peanuts

yay! One person wants to meet me! I want to meet you too!

Honestly I would want to meet with any of the old timers (note: not Alzheimers) on here you know.. Lafoto, Chiller, Antartican, Lostprophet, Chris, Big Mike etc etc..  all the people I missed meeting at the Rocky Mountain meet up (darnit, we need to plan another one me-thinks!).


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Peanuts... I missed Peanuts :blushing:

Trouble is I know I've missed so many more...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

bace said:


> The rest of you are unimportant
> LOL!
> 
> .



wahhhh!  haha



Chris of Arabia said:


> Trouble is I know I've missed so many more...


I know me too, I don't know anyone and i've missed them as well!


----------



## Chiller

Gheesh...this was tougher then I thunk it would be. :er:
Anyways..I have had the pleasure of meeting a lot of TPF members, some still here, some moved on, cause of the **** **** and they have all been incredibly awesome visits:thumbup::thumbup:


As for members I would like to meet, I tossed this list together, and like everyone else, I know I have missed somebody. O.k ...here goes. 

Lafoto
Lost Prophet
Woodsac
Doenoe
Terri
Corry
Big M
Spiffy
Vaporous
Big Bully
Miss Mia
Kundalini
Boogaguy
Chris of Arabia
Alex B
Peanuts
Pascal
Thorhammer
Anty....I still owe you an Iced Cap.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Alex: You are so coming out here. What else is there to life if not brownies, BBQ and horses??

Parkerman: Oh now come on. You have yet to experience life until you've galloped at 40 mph headlong across a pasture after a darned cow scared to death you're mount will fall in a hole and break your neck. 

Pugs: Ha yeah well that's exactly why I prefer horses. I mean you can't just get on a brand new horse and make it do what you want. That's what is so cool. You have to work at it, work WITH their horse. They have a mind of their own, and you have to get them to trust you, and give in to you, and be obedient and work with you, it's not an easy task, but in the end you have an animal that will willingly do ANYTHING you want because they trust you.
Those dang dude-ranch type horses can get dangerous, they have had too much experience.
In all honesty, I have been bucked off 5 times, and was never once scared to get back on. Seriously, because everytime, the horse was just scared, and wasn't being mean about it.
I wish I could make everybody understand horses. There are NO horses that are just naturally mean and want to hurt you; I mean with the exception of a wild stallion or something, then they are just protective. Horses that are broke and buck or have bad vices, they were TAUGHT those by humans. Any and every horse can be a willing partner with their rider.


Hertz: HA. Well I must have 2 extra legs somewhere... Because I was MADE to ride horses!


----------



## Corry

There are FAAAAR too many people on this forum, including those who are no longer active members, for me to actually list.  

The top of my list (coincidentally, they are probably the ones I've wanted to meet for the longest time) is probably Ian (Xmetal), Daan (Doenoe) and Carl (Chiller) . . . among others.  Many others.  

Hell, I can't even list the entire TOP of my list!


----------



## kundalini

I wouldn't mind meeting any of the single / available / in need of a for a leg over women on TPF within a 200 mile radius.  Nikon shooters get dibs.... (swapping lenses and such.)  

This lends itself to an idea I have for a sub-topic forum.  Under the Locations and Meetups forum, maybe there could be a way for singles to find each other.  Not suggesting an e-harmony type thing, just an idea.


----------



## Vaporous

I think this might only be the second time I've posted in the Off topic........thanks for the mentions of my name I'm flabbergasted for one I don't post much and my techniques can sometimes be unconventional.


I guess here is my list

Chiller
NJMAN
Digital Matt
boogaguy
Peanuts
Martin Wiklund
Kundalini
Puscas
LaFoto
TCimages
Alex B
Elsaspet


and last I know he's not on this forum but Mehmet Turgut is my muse and talk with him every now and then. And Tim Wallace is my fav automotive photographer who I've showed a hint of work to and he liked it I feel privilaged


----------



## kundalini

Vaporous said:


> ..... and my techniques can sometimes be unconventional.


 Thus the reason to be on some unconventional peoples list.


----------



## toofpaste

You guys need to shut up and get back on topic.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

toofpaste said:


> You guys need to shut up and get back on topic.


 
....said the king of hijacking threads. :lmao:


----------



## toofpaste

I was being sarcastic


----------



## kundalini

toofpaste said:


> You guys need to shut up and get back on topic.


 Apart from you and cowgirl, who's been off topic on this page?

Sarcasm can be quite funny when used properly.  Irony is an even better option.  Why don't you do some research on the topics.


----------



## toofpaste

kundalini said:


> Apart from you and cowgirl, who's been off topic on this page?
> 
> Sarcasm can be quite funny when used properly. Irony is an even better option. Why don't you do some research on the topics.


 

Thanks for playing. Try again.


----------



## Bifurcator

BoblyBill said:


> Hmmmm... let's see... wxnut, spiffybeth, LP, Alex B, LaFoto, Anty, Chris of Arabia, Hertzy, Chiller, Woodsac, Doenoe, Sky, Mav, Garbz, Big Mike, NateS, Sw1tchFX, NJman, Abraxas, Bifucator, Christopher Walrath, Battou, Overread, Kellylindseyphotography.



Thanks Bill!  Damn, I dunno why exactly but if feels kinda neat that someone so cool thinks it would be fun or interesting to meet up!  And it's way mutual!


----------



## kundalini

toofpaste said:


> Thanks for playing. Try again.


Are you looking for a game of wits?  I hope you've braced yourself.    Making smart-assed comments does not make one wise.


----------



## toofpaste

What are we moving to haiku's now?


----------



## Big Bully

Pugs said:


> Hm... should I be offended? I've been on this forum for a full week and have maybe twenty posts to my name and noone has said they want to meet me?! I mean, isn't that enough for everyone to get to know me and have interacted with me enough to want to meet me...
> 
> In seriousness, I don't know anyone's online persona well enough to say who I'd like to meet in person.


 
Did I not put you on my list?! You should have been there!! Well if you aren't.. You are on my list of people to meet!!!:mrgreen:



CowboysDaughter said:


> Heck yeah she can come visit; so far like 2 people have wanted to meet me.
> 
> Ha, just kiddin. But I am shocked at how many people are scared of horses since I have become slightly more social. It's fascinating, I don't understand how people can be so afraid of them. Not mocking anybody! I guess they are just such a daily part of my life, and I just love 'em, I can't quite get it through my thick head....


 

Sign me up.. If we have an awesome BBQ, Brownies, and horseback riding.. I am sooo there!!!


----------



## reg

toofpaste said:


> I have a couple people in mind....but I'm going to wait till the end.



I'm so flattered.

I'll holla next time I'm in Jacksonville, maybe a detour would be in order.


----------



## kundalini

<toofpaste> ^^ Assuming you are referring to my response, it does not conform to 3 lines consisting of 5-7-5 syllable lines each, which defines haiku.

Thanks for playing.  Try again.


----------



## Big Bully

OMG!!! I totally forgot PASCAL!!!! How on earth could I have forgotten him!!!?

I totally want to meet pascal, especially if he brings sunglasses... *sigh*


----------



## toofpaste

reg said:


> I'm so flattered.
> 
> I'll holla next time I'm in Jacksonville, maybe a detour would be in order.


 
Def. bro


kundalini said:


> <toofpaste> ^^ Assuming you are referring to my response, it does not conform to 3 lines consisting of 5-7-5 syllable lines each, which defines haiku.
> 
> Thanks for playing. Try again.


 
Toof-1 
Kundouch-2


----------



## kundalini

toofpaste said:


> Toof-1
> Kundouch-2


 You obviously forgot the "e" on the end.  It's spelled DOUCHE.

kundalini - 5*
toofcavity - 1

Thanks for playing.  Try again.

* persistent failed attempts of being clever will result in the opponent receiving bonus points.


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## toofpaste

*waves white flag*


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Big Bully said:


> Sign me up.. If we have an awesome BBQ, Brownies, and horseback riding.. I am sooo there!!!


 
Ha awesome; Big Bully {what is your real name?? I feel weird calling you Big Bully LOL cuz you don't look like a big bully in your avatar} and Alex are comin to my place for BBQ, brownies and horseback fun. 

And... did... did kundalini just outsmart the infamous toofpaste? 

:hail:


----------



## kundalini

CowboysDaughter said:


> And... did... did kundalini just outsmart the infamous toofpaste?
> 
> :hail:


 ... and that was with my left brain tied behind my back... just to make it fair.


----------



## toofpaste

He caught me off guard.....


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Alex_B

Did I mention I will never give a complete list here? I do not think it would be a good idea.


----------



## toofpaste

kundalini said:


>


 


I WAVED MY WHITE FLAG DAMMIT!


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Ha awesome; Big Bully  and Alex are comin to my place for BBQ, brownies and horseback fun.



This starts to sound more and more serious now


----------



## kundalini

toofache


----------



## toofpaste

ok.... now you just look like an idiot.


----------



## kundalini

This is fun.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## toofpaste

No. Thank You.


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## Chiller

:redwine:​Me thinks I will join ya Sir Prophet​


----------



## Alex_B

Chiller said:


> :redwine:​Me thinks I will join ya Sir Prophet​



too bad, i cannot see all of it ... damn that ignore list


----------



## kundalini

I was just havin' a little fun.  






I thought he had more game in him than that.

:lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

kundalini said:


> I was just havin' a little fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he had more game in him than that.
> 
> :lmao:



He cannot see that 

oopps, now he can ...


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> He cannot see that
> 
> oopps, now he can ...



great minds think alike


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> too bad, i cannot see all of it ... damn that ignore list


 

Ya mean...Im on your ignore list?


----------



## lostprophet

Chiller said:


> Ya mean...Im on your ignore list?



well you do scare trolls


----------



## kundalini

So I've made Alex and LPs ignore list as well?

Damn......  

Hey Chiller, do you mind giving me a heads up before I piss you off?


Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.............


I'd like to meet all the Mods and Admins and buy a round.  Thanks for letting me have too much fun while I should be working.


----------



## Alex_B

Chiller said:


> Ya mean...Im on your ignore list?



Yes! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> Yes! :mrgreen:


 

Nice, I thought you were a bud.


----------



## Chiller

lostprophet said:


> well you do scare trolls


 
I could eat them ya know..I have the equipment to ....take em apart.


----------



## lostprophet

Chiller said:


> Nice, I thought you were a bud.



I see we are back to drink again


----------



## Alex_B

Chiller said:


> Nice, I thought you were a bud.



If you want a drink .. try Ale X .. not bud


----------



## Arch

Alex_B said:


> If you want a drink .. try Ale X .. not bud



with quips like that you'll end up on everyones ignore list!


----------



## Alex_B

Arch said:


> with quips like that you'll end up on everyones ignore list!



that, finally, would mean peace of mind :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I see that no one wants to meet Avis :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet

Hertz van Rental said:


> I see that no one wants to meet Avis :mrgreen:



think its to do with his fishy fingers


----------



## tim.bennett

CowboysDaughter said:


> Heck yeah she can come visit; so far like 2 people have wanted to meet me.
> 
> Ha, just kiddin. But I am shocked at how many people are scared of horses since I have become slightly more social. It's fascinating, I don't understand how people can be so afraid of them. Not mocking anybody! I guess they are just such a daily part of my life, and I just love 'em, I can't quite get it through my thick head....



I'm crazy enough to actually bring my sister over and maybe overcome my fear. Have you seen the size of them animals. They are beautiful and strong. I turn into a little girl around them(i'm 6foot2 and 16 stone so maybe not that little)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

lostprophet said:


> think its to do with his fishy fingers



But _everyone_ loves fish fingers.


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> But _everyone_ loves fish fingers.



hmm, well, depends on the origin of the smell...


----------



## Big Bully

How could anyone put Chiller on their ignore list.. I mean talk about the coolest guy ever to have at a halloween party!!!:hug::



CowboysDaughter said:


> Ha awesome; Big Bully {what is your real name?? I feel weird calling you Big Bully LOL cuz you don't look like a big bully in your avatar} and Alex are comin to my place for BBQ, brownies and horseback fun.
> 
> And... did... did kundalini just outsmart the infamous toofpaste?
> 
> :hail:


 


Hmmm... Me thinks he did... 

My real name is Meg. Me and Alex at a BBQ Sweet!! That there would be a party!!


LP, Kundalini, Chiller and Alex, you guys are cracking me up!!! I damn near fell off of my chair reading this thread!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Big Bully said:


> My real name is Meg.



I thought your name was Geoffrey? 

Well, learn something new every day....


----------



## Big Bully

Chris of Arabia said:


> I thought your name was *Geoffrey*?
> 
> Well, learn something new every day....


 

Hey that is my stage name!!! Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag Chris!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Big Bully said:


> Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag Chris!



That's an interesting place to keep your pu ssy...


----------



## Antarctican

Pffft, it's easier to take it travelling in a bag, doncha know.  And it may have to travel to get to meetups


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Gives a hole new meaning to Cul de sac.

Hey! Haven't I got one of those? Or is Colin still using it?


----------



## Puscas

wow, so Chiller, Vaporous and BigBully have me on their list? I am more than honored. And they are definitely on my list too. It's time to go to a meet up soon.... I haven't been to one, ever. Shame on me. 






pascal


----------



## CowboysDaughter

tim.bennett said:


> I'm crazy enough to actually bring my sister over and maybe overcome my fear. Have you seen the size of them animals. They are beautiful and strong. I turn into a little girl around them(i'm 6foot2 and 16 stone so maybe not that little)


 
Yes they are the most beautiful animals, so regal and majestic. To look into a horse's eye is to see all that the world has to offer, if you were to ask me.

 I'll help you overcome your fear! I promise! Okay so it's settled, Alex, Meg & Tim... and his little sis! Ha that would be awesome. We only have one plug though, you'd have to all share him.


----------



## Antarctican

Hertz van Rental said:


> Gives a hole new meaning to Cul de sac.
> Hey! Haven't I got one of those? Or is Colin still using it?









 Colin posed with it, but gave it back to you. He didn't want to keep it, after all the trouble you went through to get it.


----------



## Mr.Bluesky

Does anybody skateboard? longboards don't count.


----------



## brianne5499

lol, yet another delightfully tasteless thread courtesy of Toofy! (you can tell by the smells...BBQ, Ooh, Tequila this time!, sex and ...is that...Brownies??)


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

oh thats what that smell was, I thought a skunk got hit by a car.


----------



## toofpaste

brianne5499 said:


> lol, yet another delightfully tasteless thread courtesy of Toofy! (you can tell by the smells...BBQ, Ooh, Tequila this time!, sex and ...is that...Brownies??)


 

:x


----------



## LaFoto

Before this one deteriorates any further ... it'll better be closed.


----------

